#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Organisatie halloween fuif

## Stekkie_be

Ik volg het forum hier al een tijdje vanop de achtergrond. Nu ik zelf weer mee een fuif organiseer leek het me interessant om vanaf het begin tot het einde alles hier mee te delen. Natuurlijk in de hoop jullie wat te amuseren en zelf een hoop interessante en nuttige tips mee te krijgen.  :Smile:  Ik vermoed dat de meesten van jullie een evenement alleen maar van achter de lichtsturingen en mixers ervaren.  :Wink:  

*Inleiding*

Het idee van deze fuif vindt zijn oorsprong in onze klasfuif vorig jaar. Deze tweede editie is echter gewoon georganiseerd door mij en een vriend (die wel deel uitmaakten van de klas).

De eerste editie was in een vrij kleine locatie te Wuustwezel en trok zo'n 500 bezoekers. Oorzaak hiervan is dat er door een Essense (buurgemeente) school een maand op voorhand - en wanneer bij ons alles al georganiseerd was - werd beslist om op dezelfde datum een fuif te organiseren in een grotere zaal. Na contact op te hebben genomen ging deze fuif toch door, zij hadden 1000 bezoekers...

*Locatie*

Mede doordat wij vertrouwd zijn met deze locatie en zelf in deze gemeente wonen hebben we besloten dit jaar naar een grotere zaal in Essen te trekken.

De zaal is ongeveer 550 m² en het achterste gedeelte van de zaal ligt +/- 2 meter hoger dan de dansvloer. (De zaal deed vroeger dienst als bioscoopzaal.) Ongeveer 800 fuifgangers kunnen tegelijk binnen zonder elkaar te vertrappelen.  :Wink:  

Boven de dansvloer werd door de gemeente een grote rechthoekige trussconstructie opgehangen, daar zullen we dan ook gretig gebruik van maken om een beetje geld uit te sparen.

*De naam*

Net als vorig jaar kiezen we voor "Halloween Resurrection", op het drukwerk gebruiken we ook hetzelfde lettertype terug. Herkenning is nu eenmaal belangrijk...

*Datum*

We hebben gekozen voor de zaterdag die het dichtste bij 31 oktober ligt in een weekend waarin niets anders groots te doen is in de omgeving: zaterdag 4 november.

*Concept*

Aangezien een doodsimpele fuif voor de doorsnee fuifbeesten niet speciaal genoeg meer klinkt was het belangrijk een origineel en stevig concept te bedenken. Prijzen, cocktails, een bekende DJ en een mooi decor betekenen alweer een heel ander imago voor de fuif. Belangrijk was dus om samen op zoek te gaan naar wat mogelijk is met ons budget.

- Een lichtshow, hierover meer onder het volgende titeltje.
- Creëeren van een stormachtige, halloween-sfeer. Een windblazer (2m) zorgt hiervoor.
- We hebben een sponsor die een klein deel van de decoratie verzorgd. Spinnenwebben, allerlei prullen om weg te hangen ed. en een levensgrote bewegende heks voor op het podium.
- Cocktails met een aangepaste naam.

*Geluid & licht*

Ook dit jaar hebben we weer gekozen voor deftig materiaal. Rodec, Denon en zo'n 4000 watt aan geluid.

Het licht bestaat uit 6 moving heads, 12 PAR, strobo, blinders en een grote LED-bol van zo'n 2,5 m doorsnede.

*Deejays*

Deejays zijn ikzelf (dance, trance, house, jump, hardstyle, retro, urban, ambiance) en DJ Bjorno (jump, french tek, hardstyle).

*Promotie*

- Eigen website
- Online wordt er veel promotie gevoerd op partywebsites
- Beschilderde houten platen die op publieke palen van de gemeente worden gehangen.
- 500 A1 & A2 affiches
- 10000 A5 flyers

*Andere materialen*

Voor podia, dranghekken en andere materialen maken we gebruik van de gratis diensten van de gemeente.

Ook krijgen we van de jeugddienst een aantal gratis dingen (kassa's, ...) bij het ondertekenen van een fuifcharter (afspraken, einduur, ...).

*Helpers*

Een tiental vrienden en vriendinnen zullen ons vrijwillig helpen.

*Financiële kant*

De huidige kosten bedragen geschat rond de 4000 euro. Met een VVK van € 3,5, inkom van € 4,5 en drankbonnen van € 1,25 zouden we volgens de recentste schatting met zo'n 350 bezoekers al winst maken.

*Toekomst*

Als het aantal bezoekers en de winst onze huidige verwachtingen overtreffen is een nog grotere locatie (2000 bezoekers!) een mogelijkheid voor de volgende editie.

----------


## DJ_matthias

mooi, leuk te weten dat er weer iemand van dichtbij (W-malle) op het forum zit  :Smile: 

ziet er een leuk concept uit... mits een leuke aankleding in de zaal kan het heel wat worden!

eerste kleine opmerking: ik zie dat je zelf de hele boel organiseert EN dat je de avond zelf nog gaat draaien ook! houd er rekening mee dat die avond zelf dingen nog kunnen foutlopen (laten we hopen van niet) en als je dan zelf achter de draaitafels staat is het moeilijk om in te grijpen/ problemen op te lossen!

nog een kleine opmerking: mooie site, mooi gedaan met geluid enzo maar ik zou het lettertype iets groter zetten want ik heb nogal moeten turen om het te kunnen lezen. (dit is wel mogelijk in flash denk ik?!)

greetzzz! en veel succes!

----------


## Stekkie_be

> nog een kleine opmerking: ik zie dat je zelf de hele boel organiseert EN dat je de avond zelf nog gaat draaien ook! houd er rekening mee dat die avond zelf dingen nog kunnen foutlopen (laten we hopen van niet) en als je dan zelf achter de draaitafels staat is het moeilijk om in te grijpen/ problemen op te lossen!



Thanks voor de reactie.

Met dit probleem is idd rekening gehouden. M'n compaan houdt de zaal en inkom in de gaten, terwijl we een verantwoordelijke voor de toog hebben aangesteld.

Ivm. de site, in sommige browsers wilt hij idd niet 100% spreiden. Maar er komt een nieuwe HTML site dus dit probleem oplossen is niet nodig.  :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Site doet in Firefox helemaal niks.

Leuk idee, maar ik ben van mening dat je licht niet genoeg is voor een zaal waar zoveel mensen kunnen komen. Helemaal omdat je vorig jaar al 500 man had, en je dit jaar in de omgeving niks bijzonders hebt, kan je het druk krijgen. Ik zou sowieso meer verlichting inhangen.

Thema halloween? Doe iets geks met licht, sterke laser bijv. Ook bijpassende kleur-combi's voor je parren (wat er ook veel te weinig zijn) en moving heads, en misschien het decor her en der wat belichten. Met name die grote heks mag echt wel een stukje licht krijgen.

Geluid? Wat komt er precies te staan/hangen? 4000 watt zegt namelijk niet zo heel veel.

Dat grid (dat trussen ding wat ingehangen wordt) van de gemeente, wat mag je daar aan hangen qua gewicht? Heb je daar een belastingstabel van?

Beveiliging, hoe ga je dat oplossen? Extern bedrijf of eigen mensen?

Dan komen ook meteen portofoon's in het zicht, die dingen zijn op zo'n evenement wel erg handig. Zeker voor de beveiliging en de organisatie.

----------


## Stekkie_be

> Site doet in Firefox helemaal niks.



Wordt aan gewerkt!





> Leuk idee, maar ik ben van mening dat je licht niet genoeg is voor een zaal waar zoveel mensen kunnen komen. Helemaal omdat je vorig jaar al 500 man had, en je dit jaar in de omgeving niks bijzonders hebt, kan je het druk krijgen. Ik zou sowieso meer verlichting inhangen.



Zoals ik zei is het gebouw verdeeld in 2 oppervlakten, gelijkvloers = dansvloer en het hoger gedeelte. Het is alleen mogelijk om boven de dansvloer licht te hangen. En met de huidige lichtshow is dit licht meer dan genoeg. Er komt zowel boven het publiek als vanop het podium licht.





> Thema halloween? Doe iets geks met licht, sterke laser bijv. Ook bijpassende kleur-combi's voor je parren (wat er ook veel te weinig zijn) en moving heads, en misschien het decor her en der wat belichten. Met name die grote heks mag echt wel een stukje licht krijgen.



Laser hebben we inderdaad van plan geweest, maar ons budget laat het niet toe, en ook het hoger gedeelte is hiermee vervelend, de laser geraakt dan immers niet zo ver, niet of we moesten hem recht naar boven mikken.

De parren worden verspreid en zijn ruim voldoende. Dit heb ik op deze locatie al getest.

Het decor op het podium (en ook de muur achter de DJs) wordt inderdaad verlicht.





> Geluid? Wat komt er precies te staan/hangen? 4000 watt zegt namelijk niet zo heel veel.



Craaft als ik het juist heb. 4 subs, 4 toppen. De rest regelt de firma.





> Dat grid (dat trussen ding wat ingehangen wordt) van de gemeente, wat mag je daar aan hangen qua gewicht? Heb je daar een belastingstabel van?



Deze kan meer dan genoeg dragen, 6 moving heads en wat parren is nu niet bepaald het zwaarste dat er heeft gehangen.  :Wink: 





> Beveiliging, hoe ga je dat oplossen? Extern bedrijf of eigen mensen?
> 
> Dan komen ook meteen portofoon's in het zicht, die dingen zijn op zo'n evenement wel erg handig. Zeker voor de beveiliging en de organisatie.



Vorig jaar hebben we inderdaad security ingehuurd. Dit jaar lijkt dit minder nodig, in deze zaal zijn er zelden problemen geweest. Toch houden we deze optie open. Vanaf het begin van het schooljaar worden hier weer meer fuiven georganiseerd, mochten we merken dat het idd erger is dan vorig jaar, dan zullen we de nodige stappen ondernemen.

Vorig jaar had één iemand een oortje in om te communiceren met de security, uiteindelijk bleek dit niet noodzakelijk.

Het zit zo dat deze locatie iets beter is voorzien, en we bijvoorbeeld het geld via minder riskante plaatsen weg kunnen brengen.


Ik snap je reactie aangezien hier veel fuiven op het forum verschijnen waarbij er véél wordt geïnvesteerd in de show, maar als je de gemiddelde fuif in deze en de omliggende gemeentes vergelijkt met ons, zitten we er dik boven. En dat hopen we zo ook te houden...  :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Als ik je even mag quoten:





> *Geluid & licht*
> 
> Ook dit jaar hebben we weer gekozen voor deftig materiaal. Rodec, Denon en zo'n 4000 watt aan geluid.
> 
> Het licht bestaat uit 6 moving heads, 12 PAR, strobo, blinders en een grote LED-bol van zo'n 2,5 m doorsnede.



Dan basseer ik daarop dat dat jouw verlichting is. Ik zie nergens dat er meer verlichting bij komt of er al licht aanwezig is.  :Smile:

----------


## Stekkie_be

> Als ik je even mag quoten:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan basseer ik daarop dat dat jouw verlichting is. Ik zie nergens dat er meer verlichting bij komt of er al licht aanwezig is.



Sorry, die zin kun je "dubbelzinnig" interpreteren. Met huidig bedoel idd dat lijstje. De dansvloer zelf is niet zo groot (maar de helft van de zaal).

Op deze foto zie je de zaal met maar amper 4 scanners, 12 parren, een strobo en wat PAR 36's.



Zoals je ziet is daarmee de hele zaal al verlicht.  :Wink: 

Daarbij komt nog eens die LED-bol in het midden, wat ook nog eens een hoop licht afgeeft. (Maar dan kan de wandverlichting die nodig is voor de toog ed. weer uit)

Op deze foto staat de nieuwe truss vanvoor in de zaal waarover ik het al had nog niet op.

----------


## axs

> *Promotie*
> - 500 A1 & A2 affiches
> - 10000 A5 flyers



Erg veel affiches op dat formaat!
Rekening mee houden dat je vanaf 1m2 een tijdelijke vergunning moet aanvragen...






> *Financiële kant*
> 
> De huidige kosten bedragen geschat rond de 4000 euro. Met een VVK van  3,5, inkom van  4,5 en drankbonnen van  1,25 zouden we volgens de recentste schatting met zo'n 350 bezoekers al winst maken.



Totaal verkeerde berekening
DRANK mag je NOOIT meerekenen in je budgettering, evenals je inkom.
Als er niemand komt opdagen heb je namelijk.. NIETS.

----------


## Rookie

Beste,

Ik organiseer nu al een paar jaar meerdere grote evenement en zoals axs zegt mag je nooit zo redeneren want je vergeet een hoop kosten die er gaan zijn. Je mag ook niet vergeten dat je de drank die je verbruikt ook moet betalen enz. 
Concept ziet er zeer leuk uit. Alleen je helpers gaan betalen ? En teveel drukwerk maja  :Smile:  Wat is dan juist de bedoeling van de fuif naar wie gaat het geld ?
Grtz en veel succes dermee

----------


## luc2366

> Beste,
> 
> Ik organiseer nu al een paar jaar meerdere grote evenement en zoals axs zegt mag je nooit zo redeneren want je vergeet een hoop kosten die er gaan zijn. Je mag ook niet vergeten dat je de drank die je verbruikt ook moet betalen enz. 
> Concept ziet er zeer leuk uit. Alleen je helpers gaan betalen ? En teveel drukwerk maja  Wat is dan juist de bedoeling van de fuif naar wie gaat het geld ?
> Grtz en veel succes dermee



en wat bij controle?
"ze doen dat allemaal gratis meneer" horen die gasten van de BTW, arbeidsinspectie,... niet echt graag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## axs

> en wat bij controle?
> "ze doen dat allemaal gratis meneer" horen die gasten van de BTW, arbeidsinspectie,... niet echt graag



Tegenwoordig dien je trouwens je vrijwilligers een papier van 'vrijwilligerswerk' te laten ondertekenen.

----------


## Rookie

> Tegenwoordig dien je trouwens je vrijwilligers een papier van 'vrijwilligerswerk' te laten ondertekenen.



Zeer juist tenzij ze bij je verening horen  :Smile:   is bij mij het geval het zijn altijd leden is wel handig nu ik er zo over nadenk  :Big Grin:  

Controle op fuiven bwa ik heb het persoonlijk nog nie mee gemaakt wel sabam en bilijke vergoeding. Maja je kan toch best zorgen dat je in orde bent je weet maar nooit!

----------


## Stekkie_be

In België moeten er alleen zegels voor affiches groter dan A3 formaat worden gekocht. Drukwerk wordt trouwens betaald door 'n sponsor.

In de financiële schatting is de drank en alle andere kosten al meeberekend, afgaand op nieuwe berekeningen en kosten van vorig jaar. Met alleen sponsors halen we het niet, geen volk betekent dus idd een verlies.

De mensen zijn gewoon vrijwilligers. Wat ik met die betaling achteraf bedoel is dat we er nadien misschien samen iets mee kunnen gaan doen ofzo. Hiermee problemen krijgen is vrij onmogelijk.  :Smile:

----------


## axs

> In België moeten er alleen zegels voor affiches groter dan A3 formaat worden gekocht. Drukwerk wordt trouwens betaald door 'n sponsor.
> 
> In de financiële schatting is de drank en alle andere kosten al meeberekend, afgaand op nieuwe berekeningen en kosten van vorig jaar. Met alleen sponsors halen we het niet, geen volk betekent dus idd een verlies.
> 
> De mensen zijn gewoon vrijwilligers. Wat ik met die betaling achteraf bedoel is dat we er nadien misschien samen iets mee kunnen gaan doen ofzo. Hiermee problemen krijgen is vrij onmogelijk.



Je moet je duidelijk toch eens beter informeren wat betreft zegels voor affiches...
heb het zelf trouwens niet over zegels, maar over vergunning voor het plaatsen van afficheborden langs gemeente- en gewestwegen

Verder... je maakt nog steeds een fout met je budgettering. Geraak je er niet via sponsoring of partnerships, dan begin je er gewoon niet aan of bespaar je op andere dingen.
Welke rechtsvorm hebben jullie? VZW, feitelijke vereniging, bvba...?


En dan verder... geen security? Succes met dat uit te leggen aan je verzekering (of hebben jullie die ook niet...) in het geval er iets gebeurd.
Trouwens onbegrijpelijk dat jullie gemeente dit niet oplegt.
Zowat alle vlaamse gemeenten hebben tegenwoordig een uitgebreid fuifdraaiboek met alle nuttige info. Misschien daar toch maar eens ten rade gaan...

----------


## axs

> Zeer juist tenzij ze bij je verening horen  is bij mij het geval het zijn altijd leden is wel handig nu ik er zo over nadenk  
> 
> Controle op fuiven bwa ik heb het persoonlijk nog nie mee gemaakt wel sabam en bilijke vergoeding. Maja je kan toch best zorgen dat je in orde bent je weet maar nooit!



Zeker mee opletten als je mensen op je evenement hebt staan die recht hebben op een werkloosheidsuitkering.

Controles gebeuren echt wel...

----------


## luc2366

> Zeker mee opletten als je mensen op je evenement hebt staan die recht hebben op een werkloosheidsuitkering.
> 
> Controles gebeuren echt wel...



inderdaad! zaal dicht, iedereen die aan 't werk is ID-kaart afgeven, leveringsbon brouwer controlleren met inhoud frigo's,...

----------


## Rookie

> inderdaad! zaal dicht, iedereen die aan 't werk is ID-kaart afgeven, leveringsbon brouwer controlleren met inhoud frigo's,...



Tja ik zeg gewoon dat ik het nog nooit aan de hand heb gehad. Maja ben steeds met alles in orde hoor. Ik zal nooit het risico lopen. 

En ja idd in belgië is het fuifloket-systeem iets wat je alleen maar kan toejuichen tis miss echt wel nodig om even je licht daar op te steken. Er zijn ook een paar goede sites waar je nuttige tips kan van gebruiken. Fuifpunt bijvoorbeeld.

Grtzz

----------


## Stekkie_be

> Je moet je duidelijk toch eens beter informeren wat betreft zegels voor affiches...
> heb het zelf trouwens niet over zegels, maar over vergunning voor het plaatsen van afficheborden langs gemeente- en gewestwegen



In de alle gemeenten waar wij reclame maken staan simpelweg plakpalen...





> Verder... je maakt nog steeds een fout met je budgettering. Geraak je er niet via sponsoring of partnerships, dan begin je er gewoon niet aan of bespaar je op andere dingen.
> Welke rechtsvorm hebben jullie? VZW, feitelijke vereniging, bvba...?



Geen rechtsvorm. Dit risico lopen we, net als bijna alle andere fuiven hier...





> En dan verder... geen security? Succes met dat uit te leggen aan je verzekering (of hebben jullie die ook niet...) in het geval er iets gebeurd.
> Trouwens onbegrijpelijk dat jullie gemeente dit niet oplegt.
> Zowat alle vlaamse gemeenten hebben tegenwoordig een uitgebreid fuifdraaiboek met alle nuttige info. Misschien daar toch maar eens ten rade gaan...



Verzekering is volledig in orde. En qua security gaf de gemeente raad om gewoonweg ouders aan te duiden. Toen ik hen erop wees dat dit niet mocht volgens de Wet van Tobback keken ze verbaasd op.

Politiepatrouilles zijn wel voorzien.

----------


## Bart Wilems

Over die plakpalen, niet in alle gemeenten mag men zomaar die palen bekladden. Sommige worden door de gemeente beblakt tege een vergoeding. ik durf het niet zegge maar ik denk dat dit om en bij de 20 per affiche per paal ligt. voordeel heb je natuurlijk wel dat ja affiche minder snel overplakt wordt.

bart

----------


## DJ nn

ik ben ook van min of meer die omgeving, en ook mijn zeg eens doen:

- op bijna geen enkele fuif hier in de buurt is security (wel bij fuiven van 2000+ volk)
- de plakborden hier in de omgeving hangen constant vol rotzooi van alle mogelijke fuiven ZONDER zegels/dergelijke (maar even langs gemeente gaan voo ff te vragen kan natuurlijk geen kwaad)
- het geen VZW ofzo zijn is denkik ook niet echt een probleem (nog nooit iets van problemen gehoord van organisaties)

en offtopic: als ik kan/mag (van de mamaaaa men de papaaa) dan kom ik wel eens een kijke nemen :d (toch in de rex hé ?)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Stekkie_be

> Over die plakpalen, niet in alle gemeenten mag men zomaar die palen bekladden. Sommige worden door de gemeente beblakt tege een vergoeding. ik durf het niet zegge maar ik denk dat dit om en bij de 20€ per affiche per paal ligt. voordeel heb je natuurlijk wel dat ja affiche minder snel overplakt wordt.







> - de plakborden hier in de omgeving hangen constant vol rotzooi van alle mogelijke fuiven ZONDER zegels/dergelijke (maar even langs gemeente gaan voo ff te vragen kan natuurlijk geen kwaad)



Gebruik van plakpalen is hier helemaal gratis en vrijblijvend. Wel is er maar 1m² per evenement per paal toegelaten.





> (toch in de rex hé ?)



Jep!

----------


## Stekkie_be

Een kleine update:

- De laatste sponsors zijn binnen.
- De website is online met volledige info. Extra's op de website zullen nog volgen.
- De eerste ontwerpen van het drukwerk zijn klaar.
- We hebben gekozen voor (waarschijnlijk) B2, zeker A2 affiches en A5 flyers. Reden waarom B2 en geen A1 is dat de prijs dubbel zo hoog is en de affiche maar +/-10 cm verschillen in hoogte en breedte.
- We zullen ook enkele lichtgevende hoge (2,2m) decoratiestukken huren om het podium in te richten.
- De eerste contacten met een productiebedrijf voor de reclamespot zijn gelegd. De radiospot zal draaien op 3 frequenties in buurgemeenten van een jongerenradio.

----------


## Stekkie_be

Ondanks de drukte een wel héél late update:

- De radiospot draait al een maand op de radio. Heeft veel mensen bereikt verneem ik uit de reacties.
- Affiches A1 en A2 hebben we zoveel mogelijk geprobeerd te verspreiden, net als de A5 flyers. Wel nemen we volgende keer iets minder affiches. 500 leek dan weer iets teveel. 10 000 flyers is genoeg voor een fuif van deze grootte, de grootte van de flyers mag dan weer een stapje omlaag: A6 is genoeg!
- Er komen tal van vrienden en ouders helpen de avond zelf.
- Er is uiteidenlijk toch voor security gekozen. Dit door de goede samenwerking vorig jaar en lastige jongeren in de zaal de voorbije weken.
- Er is een samenwerking met de politie afgesproken en er zijn extra manschappen ingezet.
- Voor de decoratie van de zaal is uiteindelijk gekozen voor: lichtgevende en bewegende spoken, allerlei spinnenwebben en spinnen, een grote bewegende heks, kleinere dingen, een grote ventilator en natuurlijk een lichtshow inclusief grote verkleurende bol. Uiteraard alles op een veilige plaats waar niemand bij kan.
- Door een samenwerking met sponsorworld.be hebben we extra veel drank voor onze cocktails met halloween namen.

Alles is klaar, de checklist is volledig afgewerkt. Morgen nog alles opruimen en een keertje testen en het is eindelijk zover...

(En ohja... de eerste plannen voor de volgende editie zijn er alweer  :Wink: )

----------


## Stekkie_be

En de fuif is voorbij...

De zaal begon op het startuur al direct vol te lopen. Rond 10 uur waren er al ruim 150 mensen binnen. En toen... viel de stroom uit. Anderhalf uur dan nog wel. We hebben het publiek zo goed mogelijk ingelicht, ze konden toch nergens anders heen dus hebben die zich vermaakt met zelf zingen. Ondertussen een stroomgenerator laten komen, maar toen die goed en wel onderweg was hadden we terug stroom.

Vanaf toen is het feest losgebarsten. In totaal bezochten meer dan 1000 bezoekers de fuif.

Van deze editie hebben we geleerd om nog meer helpers te voorzien. Gelukkig konden we de avond zelf beroep doen op vrienden om alles zonder problemen te doen verlopen.

Ook security was geen slecht idee, blijkbaar is er boven wat gevochten maar niets serieus.

Alles dus goed verlopen, nu is het wachten op de facturen om de winst te berekenen.

En op naar de volgende editie natuurlijk...

----------


## Rookie

Hoe komt het dat de stroom is uitgevallen ?
En kon je dit niet zelf verhelpen ? Wss zal je wel te zwaar belast hebben maar(of fout verdeelt over fase) wanneer je dan een deel par's niet meer gebruikt zou alles weer moeten werken. Ik snap niet dat je anderhalf uur zonder stroom kan zitten.

----------


## axs

> Hoe komt het dat de stroom is uitgevallen ?
> En kon je dit niet zelf verhelpen ? Wss zal je wel te zwaar belast hebben maar(of fout verdeelt over fase) wanneer je dan een deel par's niet meer gebruikt zou alles weer moeten werken. Ik snap niet dat je anderhalf uur zonder stroom kan zitten.



Grote Europese stroompanne  :Wink:

----------


## Rookie

Ja mensen als ik van het stad  :Big Grin:  (neen net niet) hadden der geen last van.
Maja Lummen is ook niet niks op de kaart van europa. Ja had niet meer gedacht aan die stroompanne exuses  :Embarrassment:  

Grtzz

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik zou serieus gaan stressen...
anderhalf uur geen stroom met een paar honderd man binnen....!!!

Toch een soort van nachtmerie voor me :Embarrassment:

----------


## Funmaker

das inderdaad niet gezellig!
worden die extra kosten op iemand verhaald? of wordt het uit eigen zak doppen?

----------


## DjFlo

Uiteraard ben ik in ieder geval benieuwd naar de foto's heb je die toevallig?

Gr

Floris

----------


## luc2366

> Uiteraard ben ik in ieder geval benieuwd naar de foto's heb je die toevallig?
> 
> Gr
> 
> Floris



staan online (zoek maar effe). 
persoonlijk:Truss is HEEL leeg en foto's zijn zeer donker. Mss wat teveel bespaard op 't licht?

----------


## mac tecson

> das inderdaad niet gezellig!
> worden die extra kosten op iemand verhaald? of wordt het uit eigen zak doppen?



Op wie zou je dat willen verhalen? Op die boot die onder de stroomlijn door moest? Die hebben wel wat beters te doen.
Lekker zelf lappen, tenzij ze zich daar tegen verzekerd hadden.

----------


## DJ nn

ik ben er zelf niet geraakt hellaas, wel enkele vrienden gehoord en zijden dat ondanks alles het een tof feestje was

- op licht besparen doet men meestal teveel, maar omdat het halloween was zou ik me daar zorgen rond maken (wegens uitlichten van decoratie)

- de extra kost is wel een tegenslag, maar zoals je al zei: ergens anders heengaan is ook stom dus al bij al viel het nog wel mee daar heb ik begrepen (van vrienden)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## JLJ

We zijn volop aan de aftermovie bezig dus dan kunde meer zien dan op de foto's want die zijn nogal onduidelijk ;-). Der hangt ni echt te weinig licht zal je dan wel zien, volgend jaar komt er laser enzo bij dus we zijn ant opbouwen.

----------


## Stekkie_be

Licht was er zeker wel genoeg. Spijtige is dat de zaal is verdeeld in 2 vlakken, beneden en boven. En boven was het (zoals op elke fuif daar) iets of wat donkerder, maar de meesten dat daar staan staan er toch voor een babbeltje ed.

Foto's vind je op Rechoque.com

Er staan ook foto's op van een fuif van een weekje geleden in dezelfde zaal, met dezelfde geluidsinstallatie en minder licht, dat ook zeker genoeg was.

De stroompanne was zeker stressen, de zaal was al goed volgelopen ondanks het vroege uur. De meesten mensen bleven binnen (waar kunnen ze anders heen? We hebben hen steeds geïnformeerd als we iets meer wisten), de inkom en tap draaide gewoon door (we hadden noodverlichting genoeg) en het publiek zorgde zelf voor de ambiance. ;-)

----------


## .Jo

kheb zelf ook al een paar feestjes georganiseerd, en overmacht zoals een stroompanne is volgens mij één van de ergste dingen die je kan overkomen. misschien nog een geluk dat er nog 'maar' 150 man was. Ik heb al feestjes geweten waar er om 10u minstens 500-600 man was (totaalopkomst +/- 1000) als dan de stroom uitvalt kun je beter hopen dat het volk goed gezind is of je goede security hebt...

----------


## markprinsen

Hoe kan een tap doordraaien zonder stroom?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Hoe kan een tap doordraaien zonder stroom?



De overdruk in het fust? Apart afgezekerde groepen voor catering?

----------


## GoTMoRe

> De overdruk in het fust? Apart afgezekerde groepen voor catering?



150miljoen europeanen zonder stroom remember :Wink:

----------


## markprinsen

> De overdruk in het fust? Apart afgezekerde groepen voor catering?



Overdruk in het fust kan inderdaad (dan komt er wel bier uit de kraan) maar dan wordt het bier niet gekoeld  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Overdruk in het fust kan inderdaad (dan komt er wel bier uit de kraan) maar dan wordt het bier niet gekoeld



Stroomuitval even vergeten, heb ik namelijk geen last van gehad. Was er inderdaad, dom van me.


Bier wordt dan niet gekoeld, maar het vloeit dan wel rijkelijk. En op een gegeven moment heeft men zoveel op dat het niet meer opvalt.

----------


## Stekkie_be

En omdat de foto's niet zó duidelijk waren vermeld ik hier ook even de aftermovie:

http://rechoque.stekkie.be/downloads...=download&id=8

De plannen voor volgend jaar liggen al op tafel. Er komt waarschijnlijk een tweede room (chill room met techno/house/groove) en een fullcolour lasershow.

----------


## DJ nn

zeker genoeg licht voor zo'n boeren gat (laat ons eerlijk zijn... is zo)
ik vind de MH's op de grote bol helemaal AF
echt prachtig !!!!

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Stekkie_be

> zeker genoeg licht voor zo'n boeren gat (laat ons eerlijk zijn... is zo)



Je hebt gelijk. Het was gewoon de bedoeling om eens boven de meesten fuiven hier uit te springen qua investering in deze dingen.

Op 80% van de fuiven hier wordt maar maar amper 2,5 euro inkom (vvk welteverstaan) gevraagd en dat bedrag laat zich dan ook meestal (zeker niet altijd) merken in het geluid en licht dat aanwezig is. Fuiven waar dit niet het geval is en toch 2,5 euro wordt gevraagd wordt vaak schandalig weinig geld gevraagd voor de installaties, waar wij dan weer als discobar niet tegenop kunnen.

Op fuiven met fatsoenlijk geluid en licht komen natuurlijk minder tot zeer weinig bezoekers af (denk maar aan de sporthal)... hier moet immers meer inkom dan de gewoonlijke paar euros betaald worden.

Spijtig, maar wij proberen het anders te doen... Gelukkig zijn we de laatste tijd niet meer de enigen. Hopen dat de trend zich voortzet naar de verenigingen en sommige scholen.

----------


## JLJ

Filmpje van Halloween Resurrection 2007

YouTube - Halloween Resurrection 2007

Al wel wat verbetering tegenover vorig jaar ;-)

----------


## Funmaker

congrats ziet er echt deftig uit!

----------


## LJmalcolm

Wel grappig dat ik dit hier nog tegenkom, wij hebben het licht/geluid verzorgt dit jaar..

----------

